

Ask HN: Do You Agree with “Quantity Always Trumps Quality”? - kp25
http://blog.codinghorror.com/quantity-always-trumps-quality/

======
greenyoda
There are certainly domains in which quality is a crucial factor. If you're
writing software that lives depends on - avionics, automotive control, medical
equipment, encryption for classified information - then you can't "move fast
and break things".

Also, if you're selling software for lots of money (e.g., enterprise software
at a million dollars a sale) that big companies depend on for billions of
dollars of revenue, your customers are going to be a lot less tolerant of
breakage than some user who uses a free web site or an app that cost $1.99.

